# first big red drum



## firefighterhol (Jan 25, 2009)

Cought first big red drum at wrightsville beach on monday night. 45 inches long and 25.5 inches around. it was the first fish cought it on my new custom rod as well.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

any pics? thats a nice one for wrighstville. i remember my first. congrats.


----------



## firefighterhol (Jan 25, 2009)

i do have some pics but i am having a lot of trouble uploading them to the post.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats on your catch.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

May wanna get a photobucket account and post that way. Thats what i use on other sites.


----------



## firefighterhol (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice fish! Congrats!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice catch firefighter. Nice gold/bronze color. Congrats!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

NIce Gene. Nice to see they are still around.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats, Nice fish!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice work.. Pretty color on that fish...


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Nice fish*

Stand out there all day or all night and you finally get one. The next one is no easier but since you are experienced (are you really experienced?) you expect one every trip-NAH. Remember you're fishing' not catching'. I just love to get my waders wet and will take what I can. Do more TB fishing with rockfish1 but dinners important too! Jack


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Kenny, Thats gonna be another SENC FHB. I spoke to Gene this evening and he said he is hooked now.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Excellent stuff. Isn't one of them sissy pier fish either


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice Fish... Congrats......


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Excellent stuff. Isn't one of them sissy pier fish either



Comeon down to Rodanthe one night in early Oct... Hook one of those red devils up,and you see just how sissy they are in deep water and lots of current......


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Comeon down to Rodanthe one night in early Oct... Hook one of those red devils up,and you see just how sissy they are in deep water and lots of current......


One year Kenny. I'm just usually plumb worn out finding them holes and fish down(or up in your case) at False Cape:fishing::fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> One year Kenny. I'm just usually plumb worn out finding them holes and fish down(or up in your case) at False Cape:fishing::fishing:


 I also do that when I can get more than 2 days off to do it...  Also used to catch bigguns in the summer when no one else was fishing for them down here on the beach,but USFWL kinda put the kabosh on that..

Caughtem from the point,nbeach,"area headed toward va,not on va side,but nc side",Ocracoke,Hat inlet on the beaches.. Love catch'n nomatter where,but I'll take 1 fish off the planks over 5 point fish.. Those that have fished the planks with me over the yrs agree..With a planker fish you're not just going up and down a slough,those fish dig for deepwater with current on their side.. Sometimes they just giveup and come in,just like beach fish do at times,but for the most part they will pull plenty of line....


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

this has got to stop now, there has never,never will, never has been, it cannot happen--a big drum caught on the New Hanover or Brunswick county beaches, so don't go down there fishing for them, anywhere from Corolla to O-coke you will catch big drum, but there is an invisible fence at the south end of Topsail to prevent them coming any futher south. Stay North.LOL
charlie


----------



## firefighterhol (Jan 25, 2009)

kenny fishing the planks with you was alot of fun and i look foward to doing it again soon. i do think it doesnt matter where you catch them there fun and they pull hard. i know that i am hooked on big reds now thats for sure. now i cant wait to hit the beach or the planks for a chance at another one.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very nice fish!!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

firefighterhol said:


> kenny fishing the planks with you was alot of fun and i look foward to doing it again soon. i do think it doesnt matter where you catch them there fun and they pull hard. i know that i am hooked on big reds now thats for sure. now i cant wait to hit the beach or the planks for a chance at another one.



I've been that way since 76,and will continue..  

Far as them "downsouth" or "downsounders",I'm glad to hear you're pulling on a few as well....


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Congratulations on the drum!

Bet you caught that sucker using a WRI Magnum that a dude sold you a few weeks ago in Avon.

Glad it works!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I recall, as a boy in the 50's, seeing photos of major drum catches on the wall in Johnnie Mercers' pier house. I used to talk to the old timers and they said that would chunk baits off the end just like they do in Hatty. These were very significant catches of very large drum. I wonder what ever happened to those photographs. In the 60's and 70's down here there were some nice surf caught reds down this was as well. In some ways those were the good old days.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yep*



big brother said:


> this has got to stop now, there has never,never will, never has been, it cannot happen--a big drum caught on the New Hanover or Brunswick county beaches, so don't go down there fishing for them, anywhere from Corolla to O-coke you will catch big drum, but there is an invisible fence at the south end of Topsail to prevent them coming any futher south. Stay North.LOL
> charlie


We just like to sat we catch them downhere.

Holland. You buy a rod from Chuck? I'd break that thin in half and throw it away.....He keeps all his Juju. Hope your doing good chuck.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Ryan Y said:


> We just like to sat we catch them downhere.
> 
> Holland. You buy a rod from Chuck? I'd break that thin in half and throw it away.....He keeps all his Juju. Hope your doing good chuck.


Ryan, that rod was a virgin....none of my JuJu was involved.

Did spurt a little JuJu on a new prototype that week though...

I hope you are doing okay Ryan. You gonna try for the Tournament in a few days?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*na no tournament*

My schedule just doesnt lne up this year right. But Ill be up there soon again.

But a protoype...Anything intresting?


----------



## firefighterhol (Jan 25, 2009)

i dont really know who i bought it from. i was told it was new and only thrown a few times over grass. the price was good i felt it was a good deal and it was what i was looking for. it looked brand new and it worked great now its time for another one. the first fish was 45 so i cant wait to see the next drum on it. the rod cast great and performes even better under a load. wri makes a great surf rod so far the best i have used. thanks gene


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Yes, you bought it from me.

Glad you like it! Good to see a fish caught on it.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Another deal?*



firefighterhol said:


> i dont really know who i bought it from. i was told it was new and only thrown a few times over grass. the price was good i felt it was a good deal and it was what i was looking for. it looked brand new and it worked great now its time for another one. the first fish was 45 so i cant wait to see the next drum on it. the rod cast great and performes even better under a load. wri makes a great surf rod so far the best i have used. thanks gene


You need another surf rod? Call me. I ll make you another great deal...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

firefighterhol said:


> i dont really know who i bought it from. i was told it was new and only thrown a few times over grass. the price was good i felt it was a good deal and it was what i was looking for. it looked brand new and it worked great now its time for another one. the first fish was 45 so i cant wait to see the next drum on it. the rod cast great and performes even better under a load. wri makes a great surf rod so far the best i have used. thanks gene


 Ya finally figured out how to load that baby up??? Nice job,and glad you got one with it... AND YES he gave you a heck of a deal,imo... Seeya same time next year I reckon...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice catch


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

nice fish, especially for a first biggun. and just a short while after buyin teh new rod

you met more of us than you probably realize..i was the kid wearin the green hat


----------



## firefighterhol (Jan 25, 2009)

i am glad i made the trip. my best friend and i agree it was the best fishing trip we have made and i cant wait to return. i was truely amazed at how welcomed we were as first timers. kenny im getting better at loading the rod i still have some kinks to work out but the experance is fun. you will see me again next year probably a few times, and hopefully for years to come. i am glad to have met all the people that i did. beleave it or not i learned a lot from watching you guys fish. i am glad to have fished with you all and cant wait to do it again soon. thanks gene


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice fish.I used to fish up at Shell Island quite often with Clyde and John. Just about every nite starting in Mid Oct. Plenty of big fish down this way. I myself saw over 20 citations come on the beach in one nite in Oct. Caught fish on my last three casts and walked away. Same goes for dad. Would have caught more but had to leave. I won't tell exactly where I caught these fish, but don't forget there is more than one Cape in N.C. I would have loved to seen how many Biggun's would have been caught that nite in Oct. if I could have gotten Clyde,Ryan,John,and all you other FHB's out there. My guess is there would have been over 50 put on the beach easily. That's being modest. Fish were all over the beach that nite north south and in between. I will be ready next October and November to go battle more of those "lunnie" fish. Merry Christmas to all and hope to see all the crew at hatteras this winter if the stripers show up.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

q


----------

